# لا تخف



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2010)

لا تخف 


هل انت خائف مما يخبئه لك المستقبل من مفاجآت غير سارة ؟ من الطبيعي اننا كبشر نجهل المستقبل ، والانسان بطبيعته يخاف من المجهول ، ولا يعلم ان كان هذا المجهول خيراً سيكون أم شراً ، لكن لنتذكر أن المجهول بالنسبة لنا هو معلوم لالهنا وان ما نسميه نحن ماضٍ وحاضر ومستقبل هو بالنسبة لله صيغة واحدة ، هو حاضر ، لذا يقول الله لنا لا تخافوا . ان عبارة لا تخف أو لا تخافوا مدونة في الكتاب المقدس حوالي 365 مرة ويقول المعلقون على هذه الدراسة أن الله يقول لنا في كل يوم من أيام السنة لا تخف . يقول الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم في سفر التثنية 31 : 6 " تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافوا ولا ترعبوا وجوههم لأن الرب الهك سائر معك لا يهملك ولا يتركك " 
ان السبب الأول والرئيسي الذي يدفعنا لكي نتغلب على الخوف هو معرفتنا اننا لا نواجه المستقبل لوحدنا لكن الرب الهنا سائر معنا في رحلة الحياة وأنه لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا مهما كانت ظروفنا وهل هناك أجمل وأفضل وأئمن من رفقة الله لنا ؟ فلا تحاول أن تعيش في هذا العالم لوحدك وتتصارع مع الحياة بقوتك الذاتية بل خذ الرب رفيقاً لك وسر معه كل يوم . ويتكرر هذا الوعد في العهد الجديد في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 13 : 5 - 6 فيقول " لأنه قال لا اهملك ولا اتركك  حتى اننا نقول واثقين الرب معين لي فلا أخاف ماذا يصنع بي انسان " .
 اذن السبب الثاني الذي يدفعنا لعدم الخوف هو وجود المعين لنا . لا شك أن الأقارب والأصحاب يريدون أن يعينوننا ويساعدونا في امورنا وفي ظروفنا لكن ضعفهم البشري ومحدوديتهم تمنعهم من ذلك ، لذا علينا أن نضع ثقتنا بالقادر على كل شيء ونطلب منه أن يستلم حياتنا ومستقبلنا ويكون هو معيننا .
السبب الثالث لتغلبنا على الخوف هو ان الذي معنا أقوى من الذي علينا ويقول الرسول بولس في رسالة رومية 8 : 31 " فماذا نقول لهذا ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا " . هنالك حادثة جميلة توضح لنا هذه الحقيقة مدونة في سفر الملوك الثاني والاصحاح السادس ، يقول الكتاب ان ملك آرام كان يريد ان يحارب اسرائيل وكان يتآمر عليه مع عبيده لكنه لم ينجح في ذلك لأن نبي الله اليشع كان كان يخبر ملك اسرائيل عما يتآمر به عليه ملك آرام .
 يوماً من الأيام جمع ملك آرام عبيده وقال لهم : " أما تخبرونني من منا هو لملك اسرائيل " لأنه ظن أن هنالك من يخونه من بين عبيده ويصل بالأخبار الى ملك اسرائيل . لكن واحد من عبيده قال له ليس هكذا يا سيدي الملك ولكن اليشع النبي الذي في اسرائيل يخبر ملك اسرائيل بالأمور التي تتكلم بهافي مخدع مضجعك  . فقال اذهبوا وانظروا أين هو فأرسل وآخذه .فاخبر وقيل له هوذا هو  في دوثان ، فارسل الى هناك خيلا ومركبات وجيشاً ثقيلاً وجاءوا ليلاً وأحاطوا بالمدينة . عندما نهض صباحاً خادم اليشع ورأى الجيش العظيم مع خيله ومركباته محيط بالمدينة خاف جداً وقال لسيده : آه يا سيدي كيف نعمل ، فقال له اليشع لا تخف لأن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين معهم . تعجب خادم رجل الله من هذا الكلام كيف يمكن أن نكون نحن أكثر من هذا الجيش الكبير ؟ يقول الكتاب المقدس فصلى اليشع وقال يا رب افتح عينيه فيبصر ففتح الرب عيني الغلام فأبصر واذا الجبل مملوء خيلاً ومركبات نار حول اليشع .
اعزائنا ان ما نحتاج اليه هو الايمان الذي يرى من لا يرى وما لا يرى بالعين المجردة فنرى عظمة الهنا وقوته الفائقة التي تحيط بنا . نحتاج أن نصلي قائلين : يا رب افتح عيني لكي ارى ان الذي معنا هو أقوى وأعظم وأكثر من الذين علينا .
ان رسالة الله المشجعة لنا اليوم هي ما قاله موسى لشعب الله بالقديم " تشددوا وتشجعوا لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا وجوههم لأن الرب الهك سائر معك لايهملك ولا يتركك " ويعطينا الرب وعداً آخر في نبوة أشعياء 41 : 13 اذ يقول " لأني انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك  القائل لك لا تخف أنا اعينك " آمين


----------



## نغم (3 أغسطس 2010)

قوزي قال:


> لا تخف
> 
> 
> أن نصلي قائلين : يا رب افتح عيني لكي ارى ان الذي معنا هو أقوى وأعظم وأكثر من الذين علينا .


 امين . موضوع على درجة عالية من التميز براى
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> امين . موضوع على درجة عالية من التميز براى
> الرب يباركك



شكرا نغم 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Maran+atha (3 مايو 2016)

شكرا كثر للموضع الأكثر من رائع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (4 مايو 2016)

«لا تخَفْ، أيُّها القَطيعُ الصَّغيرُ، لأنَّ أباكُمْ قد سُرَّ أنْ يُعطيَكُمُ الملكوتَ. بيعوا ما لكُمْ وأعطوا صَدَقَةً. اِعمَلوا لكُمْ أكياسًا لا تفنَى وكنزًا لا يَنفَدُ في السماواتِ… لأنَّهُ حَيثُ يكونُ كنزُكُمْ هناكَ يكونُ قَلبُكُمْ أيضًا. لتكُنْ أحقاؤُكُمْ مُمَنطَقَةً وسُرُجُكُمْ موقَدَةً»
(لوقا12: 32-35)
*لا تخَفْ:*
عندما يقول الرب: “لا تخف” فالكلمة هي وعد صادق منه لأن الكلمة تستمدّ قوتها من قائلها، وكل من يؤمن بالسيد المسيح، ويؤمن بالتالي بأقوال الله، عليه ألاّ يخاف، لان الخوف سيكون التالي هو ضد الإيمان، ويكفي أن يقولها الرب مرة واحدة لنؤمن به، فالأمر لا يحتاج إلى أن تُقال 365 مرة!
*القَطيعُ الصَّغيرُ:*
وقد وصف الرب سامعيه بأنهم “القطيع الصغير” – حيث هو الراعي، وقد استخدم الله على مدار الكتاب كله هذه الصورة، أي صورة الراعي والخراف، لشرح طبيعة علاقته بنا، لِمَا يتميّز به الراعي من صفات وكذلك الرعية؛ فالراعي يحب الخراف، ويضمن لها قُوتها، ويدافع عنها، كما أنه يعرفها بأسمائها وظروفها، أما الخراف فهي في المقابل تتبع الراعي، تطيعه، تثق به، وتحبه. وأمّا من جهة أنه “صغير”فالكلمة في القبطية تأتي “كوجي” ولها معنيان: صغير في السن وقليل من جهة العدد، أي أننا معرفون جميعًا مهما كان عددنا، كما أننا محبوبون لأننا “صغارٌ مدلّلون”.
*أباكُمْ:*
ثم يشير إلى أنه أبونا، وهو الذي بدأ بدعوتنا هكذا واتّخذنا بنين له: «إسرائيلُ ابني البِكرُ. فقُلتُ لكَ: أطلِقِ ابني …» (خروج 4: 22، 23)، كما طلب الينا: «مَتَى صَلَّيتُمْ فقولوا: أبانا…» (لوقا 11: 2)، وهي أغلى صفة في علاقته بنا، إنه إلهنا ومخلّصنا وربنا وسيدنا وخالقنا ومدبرنا … الخ، ولكن يبقى دائمًا أن أعذب تلك الصفات أنه “أبونا”:«لأنَّ أباكُمْ يَعلَمُ ما تحتاجونَ إليهِ قَبلَ أنْ تسألوهُ»(متى 6: 8).
*سُرَّ أنْ يُعطيَكُمُ الملكوتَ:*
          فالملكوت هبة من الله ونحن نجاهد لكي نحتفظ بها، ومسرّة الله أن نكون معه في ملكوته: «… تأكُلوا وتشرَبوا علَى مائدَتي في ملكوتي» (لوقا 22: 30)، فإن كل جهاد الإنسان لا يمكن أن يساوي الملكوت أو يكون ثمنًا له، مثل الأعمال لا يمكن أن تخلّص الإنسان ما لم تكن نتيجة الإيمان السليم بالمسيح المخلِّص، لقد كان هناك بنون للملكوت ولكنه نُزِع منهم: «يأتونَ مِنَ المَشارِقِ والمَغارِبِ ويتَّكِئونَ مع إبراهيمَ وإسحاقَ ويعقوبَ في ملكوتِ السماواتِ، وأمّا بَنو الملكوتِ فيُطرَحونَ إلَى الظُّلمَةِ الخارِجيَّةِ» (متى 8: 11-12). وأمّا ما قاله الرب عن أن «ملكوتُ السماواتِ يُغصَبُ» (متى 11: 12)، فالمقصود هو المحافظة علية ضد الخطايا والإغراء والإلحاد. واما من جهة الفعل “ُسرّ” فهو يعني ان ذلك تم منذ الازل وليس على اساس بر سوف يفعله الانسان لاحقا، وانما في الزمان المحدد لمن يؤمن ويتمسك بهذه العطية، وفي القديم تشفع موسى النبي في الشعب لدى الله لكي يغفر له والا فليمحُ اسمه من سفر الحياة الذي كتبه (منذ الازل).
إذًا فعطية الملكوت هي سرّ زهدنا في العالم، وسرّ الشجاعة التي تملأ قلوبنا طاردة كل خوف وكل قلق، فليس هناك عطية أو مُلك أو كرامة أفضل منها (فالذي نقل أمواله إلى بنوك مضمونة لا يمكن أن يقلق من أيّة اضطرابات في بلده، أو ضعف للاقتصاد، فإن نصيبه مضمون).
*بيعوا ما لكُمْ وأعطوا صَدَقَةً*:
تعبير “مالنا” لا يُقصد به النقود بل ما نملكه. ولكن لماذا الربط بين الصدقة وعطية الملكوت؟ لأن الصدقة تعني عدم الارتباط بالماديات والأرض هنا؛ ولأنها في الخفاء، فالله يرى في الخفاء ويجازي علانية. حقيقي أن الملكوت ليس ثمنًا لما نقدّمه من أعمال المحبة، ولكن هذه تعكس اهتمام الشخص بما هو آتٍ، بعكس الغني الغبي– والذي وردت قصته قبل هذا الحديث (لوقا 12: 16-21) – فهو معني بنفسه: “أنا” .. “أبني” .. “أقول لنفسي” ..الخ. هذا وقد ربط الرب في حديثه مع الناموسيين بين عمل الرحمة والنقاوة الداخلية: «أعطوا ما عِندَكُمْ صَدَقَةً، فهوذا كُلُّ شَيءٍ يكونُ نَقيًّا لكُمْ» (لوقا 11: 41)، ونعرف أنه «طوبَى للأنقياءِ القَلبِ، لأنَّهُمْ يُعايِنونَ اللهَ» (متى 5: 8).
*لأنَّهُ حَيثُ يكونُ كنزُكُمْ هناكَ يكونُ قَلبُكُمْ أيضًا*:
إنه تنبيه لكل إنسان: أين يوجد قلبه؟ “أين هي قلوبكم؟” هل عند الرب (كما نجيب عادة على الكاهن في القداس)؟ إن القلب يوجد حيث يوجد اهتمامنا: ربما عند البنك، أو عند الصوان “الدولاب”  أو عند بعض الأشخاص، أو الممتلكات، أو الأماكن؛ بعكس الشخص الذي عيناه تتطلّعان دائمًا نحو السماء جهة المشرق، أو الذي ثبّت نظره على الأبدية، لا شكّ إن مثل هذا الإنسان سيستخفّ بأمور هذا العالم، والتي أطلق عليها الآباء: “أباطيل العالم”.
فلا تخف مهما خسرتَ هنا، لأن الله وهبنا الملكوت، وسنحيا معه كأولاد مع أبيهم المحب، فلنمنطق أحقاءنا، ونوقد سرجنا، وننتظره في شوق ولهفة.​


----------



## Maran+atha (4 مايو 2016)

*آيات الكتاب المقدس عن الخوف:*

*اقرأ آيات الكتاب المقدس التي يمكن أن ترشدك وتشجعك في وقت الخوف والقلق، الخوف من الحب، الخوف من المجهول، الخوف من الموت. هذه الآيات هي عن علاقة الخوف بالله والمسيح والإيمان المسيحي.*























مزمور 4:23



*أيْضًا إِذَا سِرْت فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي.*



مزمور1:27



*اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟*



مزمور 6:118



*الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟*



2تيموثاوس 7:1



*لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ.*



مزمور 11:115



*يَا مُتَّقِي الرَّبِّ، اتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الرَّبِّ. هُوَ مُعِينُهُمْ وَمِجَنُّهُمْ.*



مزمور 17:103



*أَمَّا رَحْمَةُ الرَّبِّ فَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ، وَعَدْلُهُ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَنِينَ*



مزمور 1:112



*هَلِّلُويَا. طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَِّ، الْمَسْرُورِ جِدًّا بِوَصَايَاهُ.*



تثنية 6:31



*تَشَدَّدُوا وَتَشَجَّعُوا. لاَ تَخَافُوا وَلاَ تَرْهَبُوا وُجُوهَهُمْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ سَائِرٌ مَعَكَ. لاَ يُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ».*



1أخبار الأيام 20:28



*وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِسُلَيْمَانَ ابْنِهِ: «تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ وَاعْمَلْ. لاَ تَخَفْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ إِلهِي مَعَكَ. لاَ يَخْذُلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى تُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ عَمَلِ خِدْمَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.*



مزمور 3:56-4



فِي يَوْمِ خَوْفِي، أَنَا عَلَيْكَ أَتَّكِلُ. 4اَللهُ أَفْتَخِرُ بِكَلاَمِهِ. عَلَى اللهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُهُ بِي الْبَشَرُ؟



إشعياء 10:41



*لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي.*



إشعياء 13:41



*لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ.*



إشعياء 4:54



*لاَ تَخَافِي لأَنَّكِ لاَ تَخْزَيْنَ، وَلاَ تَخْجَلِي لأَنَّكِ لاَ تَسْتَحِينَ. فَإِنَّكِ تَنْسَيْنَ خِزْيَ صَبَاكِ، وَعَارُ تَرَمُّلِكِ لاَ تَذْكُرِينَهُ بَعْدُ.*



متى 28:10



*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.*



رومية 15:8



*إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضًا لِلْخَوْفِ، بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ:«يَا أَبَا الآبُ».*



1كورنثوس 13:16



*اسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ. كُونُوا رِجَالاً. تَقَوَّوْا.*



عبرانيين 5:13-6



لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ. كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ:«لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ» 6حَتَّى إِنَّنَا نَقُولُ وَاثِقِينَ:«الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي إِنْسَانٌ؟»



1بطرس 13:3-14



فَمَنْ يُؤْذِيكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ؟ 14وَلكِنْ وَإِنْ تَأَلَّمْتُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، فَطُوبَاكُمْ. وَأَمَّا خَوْفَهُمْ فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُ وَلاَ تَضْطَرِبُوا



1يوحنا 18:4



*لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.*


----------



## Maran+atha (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## fauzi (5 مايو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثر للموضع الأكثر من رائع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
> فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.



شكرااا Maran+atha
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

